# my goodness Amare!



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

did anyone see that huge dunk he had VS the Clips... he one-arm extended that thing near the dotted circle... damn he is gonna be a good player, 12 pts 7 rebs at the end of the 3rd for him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This was one hell of a draft. Yao is gonna be an all-time great player.. Stoudemire is gonna be an All-Star maybe before he can even legally drink. Wagner is gonna be a career scoring machine. Jay Williams looks unspectacular, yet solid. Drew Gooden is playing at a high level. Caron Butler looks like a possible future All-Star.

I wish Orlando could have gotten Stoudemire. I love this kid. He might be the best PF in the league in a few years.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Amare reminds me of a young, more athletic Elton Brand with more potential.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Pretty big highlight dunk on Kandi.

Also Joe Johnson looked like Desmond Mason for a few seconds, big dunk.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

that was nasty!! did u guys see marbury's reaction?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

marbury looked like he crapped his [email protected]! thats how sick the dunk was.

did you guys see the one-handed shaq-like dunk right under the hoop? man that was nasty, just one bounce and then BAM! one handed turnaround dunk ala big dada.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> marbury looked like he crapped his [email protected]! thats how sick the dunk was.
> 
> did you guys see the one-handed shaq-like dunk right under the hoop? man that was nasty, just one bounce and then BAM! one handed turnaround dunk ala big dada.


nice avatar...lmfao


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare's Bang last night, has got to be one of the SIKKEST Dunks!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

u mean this


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

hell yea I am talking about that


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> that was nasty!! did u guys see marbury's reaction?


i dont think Marbury was in disbelief of what happened. HIs facial expression should go down as one of the best of the year

Amare's facial was one of the best of all time. Words can not describe it


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is PRICELESS


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

At a highschool game of his we were playin miami christian and wher down by like 40 and he comes down the court and jumps over the 1st guy (6'0) then the other 2 both around 6'6-6'8 just got dunked on badly and they fouled him.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

what a team phenix will have next year
pg-marbarry
sg-joe johnson
sf-shawn marion
pf-amare stodmire
c-jake(or someone they draft)

to me looks like possible 2 to 3 and a very unlikely 4 all stars


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I love Amare's game... and that dunk over Kandi was sick.

He reminds me of an angry younger McDyess. The kid is hungry and is only going to get better. Scary.




VD


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> what a team phenix will have next year
> pg-marbarry
> sg-joe johnson
> ...


thats how i wanted the bulls to be built.

two point guards in the back court and two athletic freaks on the wing with a solid center holding it down in the paint. the bulls have a poor mans version of that right now with the lineup of...

pg-jay
sg-rose
sf-erob
pf-chandler
c-curry

we're not there yet, and to think the suns were at the bad end of everyones jokes last year.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I know its lame trying to find players to case his game, but he would have to be the first Baby Shaq. Killer instinct and physical play around the hoop but just smaller.

What has impressed me even more than his athleticism is his craftiness-- did you guys catch that jumper he had in garbage time against the Clips. He bangs his man to create then sinks this shot from the free throw line with perfect form. Good god, this is not the player Phoneix drafted.


----------

